# Explorer.exe hat einen Fehler verursacht!



## Vulcano (23. Februar 2005)

Hey, mal ne Frage: und zwar...

Betriebssystem ist Win2000 Prof. so, 
Beim öffnen des Windows Explorer kam vor einiger Zeit diese Meldung:
"Explorer.exe hat einen Fehler verursacht und wird geschlossen."

Gab es dazu schon gepostete Sachen?
Und kann mir da jemand Links im Web verraten?

Bis jetzt hab ich nicht das gefunden wonach ich suche!

Vielen Dank


----------



## DeMuX (23. Februar 2005)

hast du einen fehlercode bekommen?

dann kannst du dein glück bei der knowledgebase von ms probieren.


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Februar 2005)

moin


Mal ne Frage: Weisst du eigentlich was/ wozu Explorer.exe da ist?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Vulcano (23. Februar 2005)

zu DeMux: ein Fehlercode wurde wohl nicht angezeigt. Ich denk mal da kann ich das mit MS in den Wind stecken.

und zu umbrasaxum: Ich denk mir mal das die Explorer.exe benötigt wird, um dieses Programm(z. B. den Windows Explorer) auszuführen und alle Daten / Dateien anzuzeigen -> bitte korrigieren wenn ich daneben liege

Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Februar 2005)

moin


Das ist nciht verkehrt, aber der explorer ist noch viel mehr, drum muss der Fehler nciht von explorer selber kommen
Hab dir mal nen Link rausgesucht: http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/deutsch/prozess/explorer.exe.html


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Vulcano (23. Februar 2005)

Danke umbrasaxum

Der Link ist genial. Wieder was gelernt

Werd jetzt so an die sache rangehen und überprüfen. Falls das nicht, wie im Link beschrieben, werd ich mal ne kleine Erkundungstour machen.(sprich diverse AntiVir- oder andere Software durchlaufen lassen) =)
Naja, mal sehn was draus wird, oder besser wurde.

Hilft schonmal weiter


----------

